

Startup Quote: Paul Graham, co-founder, Y Combinator - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5046494320

======
raychancc
When you’re forced to be simple, you’re forced to face the real problem.

\- Paul Graham (@paulg)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5046494320>

